# Best pure powder ski?



## dlague (Dec 16, 2015)

My son in CO has had several powder days so far and is looking to add a powder ski to his quiver.  He was looking at the Rossi Sqaud 7, but after looking at it it seems like a beast in terms of stiffness.  It does have the Air tips and is cambered but it is 128 mm under foot/

Do you all have any suggestions?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2015)

Ski Logik and made in Colorado.  Depth Hoar for sure

https://www.skilogik.com/skis/


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Ski Logik and made in Colorado.  Depth Hoar for sure
> 
> https://www.skilogik.com/skis/



Holy shit those are water skis!  Those are nice - not sure if he is willing to pop $890 on them, but you never know.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> Holy shit those are water skis!  Those are nice - not sure if he is willing to pop $890 on them, but you never know.


wait till end of the year and the shop in Dillion by the brewery will have deals


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2015)

These seem a bit better suited -  Rossi Super 7 http://www.evo.com/outlet/skis/rossignol-super-7-2014.aspx#image=69010/339769/clone.jpg


----------



## Tin (Dec 16, 2015)

Head down to Sports Authority and ask them about these bad boys.



http://www.sportsauthority.com/Atom...roductId=61122506&cp=701169&parentPage=family


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2015)

Tin said:


> Head down to Sports Authority and ask them about these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sportsauthority.com/Atom...roductId=61122506&cp=701169&parentPage=family



Ok thanks!  Funny how that quoted differently!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 16, 2015)

Lots of great deals on skis these days...but some are still high:evil:..
The smaller Independants make some interesting skis...weight/materials, camber/flat, rocker...etc, tailored to Rocky Mtn conditions..imho...but their prices often stay up...(fwiw).
Ask Cheese about the Super 7.  Squad 7s were popular as well...Atomic, Salomon, Blizzard, Nordica...etc.
Lots of skiers since the 60s have used everything under the sun, with less sidecut, out West...and have lived to enjoy.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2015)

Always a ton of Pow skis on CO craigslist.  He should be able to have his pick of options locally.


----------



## mishka (Dec 16, 2015)

or call me :roll::grin:


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 17, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Always a ton of Pow skis on CO craigslist.  He should be able to have his pick of options locally.



Really a good option !
New Kuros for 250, some good deals on Icelantic Keepers and volkl Shiros 
Craigslist is your friend !!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Dec 17, 2015)

Mishka will make skis for you.

Icelandic is made locally. Fatypus is made locally. Lots of good quality skis made in state for less money than you think. I have a pair of Fatypus i bought for under 300 delivered during a summer sale.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Mishka will make skis for you.
> 
> Icelandic is made locally. Fatypus is made locally. Lots of good quality skis made in state for less money than you think. I have a pair of Fatypus i bought for under 300 delivered during a summer sale.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Fatypus selling their skis right now for slightly over $300.  will be good deal for you DL


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2015)

mishka said:


> Fatypus selling their skis right now for slightly over $300.  will be good deal for you DL



I forwarded that link to my son.  He is the one interested since he is in CO and powder days are happening!  I like the design of the 117 you posted on FB.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 18, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Always a ton of Pow skis on CO craigslist.  He should be able to have his pick of options locally.



Yup, and why? Unless you're skinning or heli, a pure power ski gets very limited use by lift served skiers. On a powder day, you need to get on line way early before they drop the rope for the lifts, and then you get maybe a handful of runs before you're back to the car/locker for your stiffer cut-up/crud busting skis. Not that there is anything wrong with that, but your son should be prepared to have a quiver handy, but I'm sure he knows if he's living the dream out there.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2015)

Love my Blizzard Cochise's

"Only" 108 under foot, but with full rocker and a bit of a stiffer overall flex profile then many powder skis, they work very well not just in untracked powder, but also after the trails and trees have been hammered and are more of a soft chop situation, as well as when the spring corn season starts.

Sadly, the way the weather in the East looks right now,  mine won't be coming out of my families ski storage area in our condo until I load them into the ski bag for when we go out to Utah on MLK Day


----------



## mishka (Dec 18, 2015)

dlague said:


> I forwarded that link to my son.  He is the one interested since he is in CO and powder days are happening!  I like the design of the 117 you posted on FB.



thx.

I am starting to  like them to. will be one sweet powder skis when I'm done with them. Good time to get off the fence..... You will regret later not to. My skis doesn't happening overnight. btw my ski comes with two years manufacturing defect warranty just like you expect from big names and three years scratch protection


----------

